# Strong Super Trouper Shut Down Problem



## TDSH (Nov 8, 2010)

I had a Super Trouper lamp suddenly shut off during a recent performance. It didn't seem to be overly hot in the spot booth. Anyone ever had a random shut down like this before and if so, anyone know the root cause??? 

The lamp only has about 350 hours on it so I don't think it needs to be replaced. I just need some help in what I might need to be looking for.

Any thoughts??


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 8, 2010)

Did it refire or is it dead.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 13, 2010)

Are all your fans on the spot light running properly?


----------

